# Audio / Video >  hibrīdais pastiprinātājs

## kekss

*---------------------*

----------


## Isegrim

Kur problēma?

----------


## kekss

-----------------------------

----------


## kaspich

laikam jaasaak ar ievadjautaajumiem:
1. kaada pieredze, aprikojums pieejami;
2. konstrukcijas [lielas] bildes studijaa.

----------


## kaspich

p.s. nu, labi, kliedeejam nedaudz intrigas:
shim ampam fons liidz kaadam voltam - buus. un savaadaak nekaadi. ja nu vieniigi tiek izmantota stabilizeeta baroshana. Un arii tad - ja gribaas 10mV fonu izejaa, ar kaartu - taadam fonam jaabuut baroshanai.
otra teema - DF shim ampam.. nebuus. shis amps straadaa nevis kaa U avots, bet ar vadaamiem I avotiem izejaa. Jautaajums - ko paredzeets bubinaat ar sho ''ampu''?
bet, pats galvenais - kaapeec tika izveelets shaads ''amps''? nee, gan jau ka var atrast veel ko ''interesantaaku'', bet tomeer..

----------


## kekss

-------------------------------------

----------


## kaspich

nu, tad es atmetos. te, kaa minimums, skanjas karti, Smaart/REW vajag, bet, kaa jau mineeju - shii ''sheema'' ir klaunaade. tas nav amps.
dabuu baroshanu ar 10mV pulsaacijaam [topiijot - ieskaito], tad varees pretendeet uz ko labaaku.
Bet, normaala skanja no vinja aaraa nenaaks deelj nekaada DF.
''skan labaak'' - passugjestija. kameer ir fons/nenormeeti level/viens kanaals, parsleegshana nav iespeejama 10 sekunzhu laikaa, nav blind - vispaar nekaada saliidzinaashana nav iespeejama.. par settingiem [tembri, loudness, hpf, kas var buut resiiveraa salikti] nerunaajot.

----------


## kekss

-----------------------------

----------


## kaspich

> parādi ko labāku, tikpat vienkāršu, lētu!


 neskaitaami daudz variantu, bet ''paraadi'' - riikojums nedarbojaas  ::

----------


## kekss

-----------------------------------

----------


## kekss

---------------------------

----------


## Jurkins

Kāds šim pastūzim ir Ku?

----------


## kekss

-----------------------

----------


## kekss

---------------------------------------------

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Savdabīgu hibrīdo austiņu pastiprinātāju sameistroju nesen: triode + mosfet izejā, kā izteces atkārtotājs... viss barojas no 12V un triode anodspriegumu (100V) saņem no monitoru auksta katoda spuldžu invertora platītes... izejas mosfets strādā A klases režīmā un kā balasta pretestība tiek izmantots lampas kvēldiegs....

----------

